# Hyperpronation of the foot - inward lean



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know exactly when my feet started doing this but its really bothering me now.



When I am walking bear foot it is like the pressure is all on the inside and my ankles are leaning inward which then causes side effects futher up the leg. When I look at them face on in a mirror, they are clearly facing inward and the effects are visible up each legs were the bend out excessively now. Its to the extent that I don't like walking anymore, it feels weared, my feet get tired very quickly aswell as my legs.

Any advice on this? I did a bit of research and medical studies seem to suggest that insoles etc do very little.

I just turned 26 and this will only get worse. It only feels like it got like this the last couple of years. Walking now feels very odd and uncomfortable.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

do you have knee problems,causing you to walk this way?,i would see

a few different specialists tbh,could be something simple

that needs addressing.


----------



## leejnrjnr (Apr 22, 2009)

This wont just cause a problem in the legs, it will effect your entire skeletal and muscular function. yor stance and gait will have altered to compensate putting stress on parts of the body (knees, hips, back) that you are unaware of yet. Go see your GP and ask to see the podiatrist at the local hospital. Insert around the heel and maybe under the arch may help but they wont solve the problem. you may need forest gump style leg braces to correct. You may be lucky and it may just be a muscular problem that can be corrected with physio or not.

Lee


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

leejnrjnr said:


> This wont just cause a problem in the legs, it will effect your entire skeletal and muscular function. yor stance and gait will have altered to compensate putting stress on parts of the body (knees, hips, back) that you are unaware of yet. Go see your GP and ask to see the podiatrist at the local hospital. Insert around the heel and maybe under the arch may help but they wont solve the problem. *you may need forest gump style leg braces to correct.* You may be lucky and it may just be a muscular problem that can be corrected with physio or not.
> 
> Lee


Really? Fcuk. I did go for a few sessions of fascia massage as my hip is a bit of centre which gave me the impression that I had a slightly shorter left leg which wasn't the case.

I don't think its muscular. From a "aerial view" my left leg is considerable bent out the way which is obviously now set in bone. Its also seems spiralled in. Right is like that a bit but left is worse.

I can see where your coming from with the braces. Id imagine this is what id need tbh when I look at it in the mirror.

I was thinking of seeing some private specialists first.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Reading about treatments. Seems very bleak.

I never had this growing up, ive clearly done it to myself with sh1te shoes or something.


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> I don't know exactly when my feet started doing this but its really bothering me now.
> 
> View attachment 56147
> 
> ...


Hello,

One of the most common causes of excessive foot pronation (sometimes called adult acquired flatfoot) is injury to a fairly major tendon that passes along the inside of your ankle joint. The tendon exerts the action of the muscle tibialis posterior (the muscle belly lies deep to your calf muscles gastrocnemius and soleus). The action of this muscle when you walk is to provent your foot from flattening out excessively. Everyone's foot flattens out a bit (pronates) when your foot hits the ground with every step you take. As your body moves over your foot, a lot of muscles fire to roll your foot out (supinate) to make it more stable to propel off. If tibialis posterior has a defect in it's tendon, your foot can flatten out and you can start to get damage to some of the surrounding joints and ligaments.

Another problem associated with flat feet is shinsplints and this has been covered before on the injury forum on here (just do a search for it). It's difficult to tell you exactly what's up with your foot and leg without seeing you. You could try a simple 3/4 length insole from the chemist - but try to make sure it's a money back guarantee one so you're not wasting your money. If this doesn't work, or only helps a bit, you could either see your GP for a referral to a podiatrist on the NHS or go privately - either way make sure to ask for someone specialising in biomechanics and check they're HPC registered and have a degree in podiatry before you part with any cash. One thing you could do to start with is to make sure you are wearing a good, supportive trainer. There are lots on the market, but one of the most supportive is this one (don't be fooled by the 'technology' and claims made by trainer companies, it's just a supportive, comfy shoe):

http://www.simplyrun.co.uk/products/270-brooks-beast-mens-running-shoe-%2841199142%29.html?source=googleps

Some of the claims made by orthotics companies are merely marketing hype. Don't expect them to cure all ills like they claim. They might help your foot and leg pain. There are braces available that podiatrists and physios sometimes use, and these can be very useful for a lot of flatfoot problems. If you go privately, I'd recommend buying the brace off the internet and not the private practitioner you end up seeing (I don't bother selling these to patients as you can get them cheaper off the internet than I could sell them for). The main brace I use for flat feet is this one (not like Forest Gump's and it fits in shoes pretty easily):

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aircast-Flat-Foot-PTTD-Brace/dp/B001CST8NY

It's very rare that flat feet need surgery, but if left alone you can develop further problems with tendons, ligaments and get arthritis in joints, so better to get these things sorted with an insole while you can. The last thing you'll want is to have flatfoot surgery that would more than likely put you out of training legs for up to 18 months.

Best of luck


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks alot for such a detailed response, mate.

Now you mention it, ive been up hospital on 3-4 ocassions, straight from a football match in the last 5 years with tendon injuries that have kept me out of leg training or even cardio for at least 12 weeks and up to 5 months at a time (most recent being from Aug-Jan this year).

I will look into the insoles and even the braces. I feel however that the damage up my leg in terms of bending might need some seeing to also.


----------

